# Seaview with a complete interior



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Hello everyone;

Although my search on this board hasn't been thorough, I'm wondering if anyone is planning a 'cut-away' version of the seaview, with a complete interior front to back. Some of you may be familiar with the polaris sub models of the 60's- the Ethan Allen or Thomas Jefferson, in which one half of the hull hinged away (down) to reveal a very detailed interior of all the decks and all the rooms, including crew members, torpedoes, bunks, etc. I loved this kit as a kid, (my brother built it for me) and found one on ebay a few years ago and finally built it myself.
I also built a few years back, the 24" resin seaview, which is a beautiful model, but alas, had a solid hull. So now, with the wonderful advent of the Moebius kit, it seems only fitting that someone take on this project. I am interested in doing it, but lack the time and space. (I haven't even purchsed the kit yet) Other models sit on my workbench waiting to be built. I've seen on ebay someone selling blueprints to the entire ship, which could be used as a reference, of sorts. Any thoughts? Is someone already doing this? Is the hull of this kit adaptable for such an endeavor? Hmm....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Back in the 1980s, a fellow by the name of Ted Koch did a scratchbuilt 5-foot cutaway Seaview with all the interior doodads. Though the overall shape is a bit rough, it's still an impressive piece of work.
http://www.vttbots.com/ted_koch_cutaway.html


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I reckon the Moebius Seaview could lend itself to a cutaway version as well... Just not sure if my modeling talents could handle the job though.  I've dabbled with scratch builds and conversions in the past but... :freak:


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I just checked out that Ted Koch link and yes, that's exactly what I've imagined (I knew I surely wasn't the first) Hats off to Ted, who went to extreme lengths to get the job done. (I'd like to see more of that model, the pics don't seem to do it justice)
Anyway, a scratchbuild could involve salvaging parts from the other sub kits I mentioned. Lighting it is another realm entirely.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

One of the cool things about the Moebius kit is it has interior section "bulkheads"--raised rings spaced I think about four inches apart or so running down the inside of the hull. They'd be helpful in setting up bulkheads within the interior and spacing out the inside details. I agree a full interior is something someone's got to tackle--maybe I'll try it when I retire...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I was thinking about reworking one of my Seaview kits into a full cut-away. Maybe using the NIMR plans as a guide. I think it would be great! Esp. with the large size of the kit.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

psssst. On the dvds of vttbots there is a picture of the Seaview cut-a-way hanging on a wall.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Nice. Do you remember the episode, by chance?


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Several episodes show the plans, however, Season 2's "Deadly Creature Below" has the best view of it. I froze it on my DVD and zoomed into it only to find out it was only the 1st Season plans with the Flying Sub added in. I guess the producers didn't count on someone in the future having the ability to do this and nobody would notice


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I'll definately check it out. I'm surprised they even went to the trouble of adding the Flying sub


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here you Go Lads....

If you look close, you will see it's the First Season eight window design with the Flying Sub bay put in!


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Yes, I watched it last night. It's a poor piece of work. There aren't even missle tubes drawn in.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

A fellow by the name of Steve Silvia also built a cutaway model of the "Seaview" but as I recall, it was open on the starboard side and only featured the two decks seen in the TV wall plan posted above. His came out in the '80s as well and I think it was featured on the cover of "Scale Modeler". He lived near the "Woods Hole Oceanographic Institute" (and I think that he worked there as well) and I corresponded with him for a while then lost touch (way before "email"). Anyone here know of him or where he is now?


----------



## packard400 (Apr 24, 2006)

*More Seaview plan info*

There was another set of plans seen in the episode "Day of Evil".
Nelson is in the Missile Room bending over this set of plans as
they are sending out a diving team. As you can see, this set of
plans has three main decks. I tried to un-distort and clean up the 
the image, but the source wasn't a DVD so there were limits
to what I could do.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow! That sheet of plans has never "surfaced" (ahem..), love to see it if anyone has a copy!

Phil


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I like that bend in the corridor in the overhead plan. I appreciate the research you're digging up


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think this might be what you're looking for, http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Model...eview/tabid/971/AlbumID/1507-635/Default.aspx


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Knight, that is extraordinary. Thanks for finding it. Very impressive in color. I see he kept the torpedo room true to the show, tossing reality aside. Which, I guess, is what makes science fiction, after all.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

That is a really cool model. Of course, the "Seaview" would need to be at about twice its 400 foot length to fit all that inside but then, that is true of most sci-fi vehicles. With only a hand full of exceptions, they're all too small.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Don't forget the shark tank!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auorafan try this link out it has all the blue brints for both the launch configurations and the refits.

http://www.nimr.org/techno.html

Hope it helps in your quest.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks AJ, that does help. I thought I had seen that web page before, but the blueprints I found were different than these. 

These are much better. At least they try to justify the rear facing torpedoes


----------

